# Sprinter MX/camper in progress



## baldeagle690 (Nov 16, 2009)

My album

Wild Camping for Motorhomes - baldeagle690's Album: Sprinter MX van/campervan conversion


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks great, very well executed you should be proud of yourselves


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking at the rust and debris it looks like it's been in a flood. Did you just clean up the existing rust or put new metal in?

Nice job on the electrics, very neat.

Overall a very nice job, should give you many years of service.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 17, 2009)

*Lovely job.*

Far too nice for a bike! It won't want to go out in the mud if you cosset it to much. Spare the rod and all that!


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 7, 2009)

Randonneur said:


> Looking at the rust and debris it looks like it's been in a flood. Did you just clean up the existing rust or put new metal in?
> 
> Nice job on the electrics, very neat.
> 
> Overall a very nice job, should give you many years of service.



Hi all. The nasty bits were cut out and plated. Not sure what happened before I bought it but was quite upset when I started uncovering these things.
Progress is still good considering the weather 

http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/vv85/baldeagle690/Van project/


----------

